# Powered Stretchers



## Simusid (Jun 7, 2012)

My service wants to buy two powered stretchers and I'm looking for feedback on Stryker Power Pro and Ferno Powerflexx+ (or similar).  The most recent thread I see with a search here is from 2006.  I do see todays thread about the Stryker Power Load system, boy I do wish we could afford that but that aint happening!

So, I'd be interested to hear from anyone that has used either the power pro (or the power xt, I'm not sure of the difference) and the ferno Powerflexx+.

How is the battery life?  How much does it suck when the battery is dead?   Do you regret going from unpowered to powered stretchers?  Do you recommend any options?


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 7, 2012)

Love the Stryker. Yes, it's a little heavier, but it is also designed to be lifted by two people. Battery should never be an issue if you keep a spare in your truck. Don't regret it at all.

It's been a few years since I've used the power ferno, but I remember I despised it. If I remember correctly, it was more awkward to work with, buttons were finicky, and I don't remember being able to change the battery (I think it charged while locked into the ambulance). There may have been some other things I disliked, but I have tried suppressing that memory


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jun 7, 2012)

I have no experience with the Ferno. We're starting to phase the Stryker's into the service and I love them. They're easy to use and save a lot of incidental lifts you don't even think about (i.e. lower the patient while awaiting a bed) and the two person load/unload is making the main lift you have to do much easier.

In general I like lots of stryker features over our usual Ferno 35-X. I like the telescoping head of the bed over the fold down ferno. I like the way the stryker folds at the knees to prop up the pt.'s legs. The fold flat side rails are easier to use in tight quarters.


----------



## Christopher (Jun 7, 2012)

Simusid said:


> My service wants to buy two powered stretchers and I'm looking for feedback on Stryker Power Pro and Ferno Powerflexx+ (or similar).  The most recent thread I see with a search here is from 2006.  I do see todays thread about the Stryker Power Load system, boy I do wish we could afford that but that aint happening!
> 
> So, I'd be interested to hear from anyone that has used either the power pro (or the power xt, I'm not sure of the difference) and the ferno Powerflexx+.
> 
> How is the battery life?  How much does it suck when the battery is dead?   Do you regret going from unpowered to powered stretchers?  Do you recommend any options?



The Stryker and the Ferno are both heavier than a normal stretcher and both require 2 people when loading and unloading.

They're nice for getting folks into and out of the unit, but are a bear if you have to carry somebody out of a house. I prefer using a stairchair or Reeves sleeve (or unwitting firefighters) if I can't use a ramp at a residence.

Also, you have to be careful when the wheels lower that they do not become caught on the tailboard. You can very easily tip over the stretcher if you do not pay attention.


----------



## FourLoko (Jun 7, 2012)

When you guys say two people, you mean one person on each corner of the cot when loading? No wonder I hate them, I always do that myself.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 7, 2012)

I've used both a fair amount and prefer the Strykers by a large margin. The Ferno's balance us just a little "off".


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 7, 2012)

FourLoko said:


> When you guys say two people, you mean one person on each corner of the cot when loading? No wonder I hate them, I always do that myself.



Yep, double lifting the stretcher will help everyone.


----------



## Christopher (Jun 7, 2012)

FourLoko said:


> When you guys say two people, you mean one person on each corner of the cot when loading? No wonder I hate them, I always do that myself.



Yes, one on each corner when loading and unloading a patient. They are too heavy to do with one person.

No sense in being Billy Badass (pardonnez mon Francais) when your back is on the line.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jun 7, 2012)

Christopher said:


> The Stryker and the Ferno are both heavier than a normal stretcher and both require 2 people when loading and unloading.
> 
> They're nice for getting folks into and out of the unit, but are a bear if you have to carry somebody out of a house. I prefer using a stairchair or Reeves sleeve (or unwitting firefighters) if I can't use a ramp at a residence.
> 
> Also, you have to be careful when the wheels lower that they do not become caught on the tailboard. You can very easily tip over the stretcher if you do not pay attention.



+1. No stretchers up any stairs. I didn't do it before and I certainly don't now with a power cot. We have tracked stair chairs as well and they're pretty easy to use. We also have a very flexible lift assist policy that let's us call for back-up no questions asked and gets us the bariatric equipment for any patient over 350lbs (wide body cots, ramps and winch, lifting airbags, extra hands).


----------



## Simusid (Jun 7, 2012)

All excellent info, thank you everyone.  It seems like people do like Stryker over Ferno.  I've just phoned to ask for a Ferno demo at our station.  I'm definitely concerned about mobility of the stretcher, topheaviness, handling when loaded and moving over grass/gravel/sand (we have a large beach in town).   That is what I will evaluate when I get "hands on".


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 7, 2012)

Just lower it to a desirable level when moving it. I see too many people just raise the stretcher all the way and make it too top heavy/at risk for tipping (never seen one tip though). Fully raised is for loading, not for movement.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 7, 2012)

It is a love/hate relationship. They are significantly nicer for simple lowering/raising. However, a couple of our stretchers have developed hydraulic fluid leaks under normal use, and several more have delayed responsiveness to the controls, meaning it takes 2-3 times as long for them to respond when you hit the up or down button. 

I understand that back injuries are a very serious concern in EMS, but I also don't think it is possible to out engineer stupid, lazy and out of shape. The Stryker stretchers are 40lbs heavier. It isn't rocket science to subtract 40lbs from your max lift weight on the old stretchers and apply it to the new ones. My average sized 5'6'' self can load someone around 320lbs into the amb without help with the new power stretchers. I loathe doing 2 person lifts because the majority of the men I work with are 4-6 inches taller than I am, and the women who are my height aren't as strong, which causes major balance issues. It also prevents me from having a stable stance when loading/unloading. 

Also, if you've ever almost tipped over a stretcher by catching the wheels on the tailboard while unloading, you're doing it wrong. The safety handle is there for a reason.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 7, 2012)

Christopher said:


> Yes, one on each corner when loading and unloading a patient. They are too heavy to do with one person.
> 
> No sense in being Billy Badass (pardonnez mon Francais) when your back is on the line.



I have never seen two people load our power pro stretchers... Unless for a very heavy patient 280+, maybe that's what we're doing wrong <.<


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 7, 2012)

Because it's so macho to be able to blow your back unloading it yourself


----------



## Aidey (Jun 7, 2012)

Heaven forbid someone is actually in shape, knows how to lift, and is able to execute a lift properly. It has nothing to do with being macho. I know exactly what my limits are, and I don't push them. But I also know what I am capable of and I see no point in compromising my balance and stability by doing a double lift unnecessarily. 

In the grand scheme of things I am much less worried about getting injured on a gurney lift than I am doing a lift inside of a house and carrying someone out of an area. It is much more difficult to use proper lifting technique when someone is jammed in a trailer bathroom and you can only get 2 people in the room to move the patient.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 7, 2012)

Simusid said:


> How is the battery life?  How much does it suck when the battery is dead?   Do you regret going from unpowered to powered stretchers?  Do you recommend any options?



Battery life isn't horrible, depending on the circumstances.  If you're at a station, keep a charger at the station and a fresh battery on the truck and you'll be good.  If you're posted all day, keep a charger in the truck.

It doesn't suck all that much more than lifting the average sized patient anyhow.  

I loved having power cots.  Call me spoiled, but I hate risking my back (and every lift has the potential) for someone who is too lazy to walk themselves, or is otherwise not in extremis.  


I went from having power cots to an agency that doesn't have them and has no interest in getting them, and I miss having them.  But alas, we have firefighters who love to show off their muscles... until you run in to the odd engine crew who lies and says they're not allowed to lift.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jun 7, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Heaven forbid someone is actually in shape, knows how to lift, and is able to execute a lift properly. It has nothing to do with being macho. I know exactly what my limits are, and I don't push them. But I also know what I am capable of and I see no point in compromising my balance and stability by doing a double lift unnecessarily.



Why lift unnecessarily though? You've been given a stretcher that allows you to always halve the load you're lifting by using a partner. Lifting with a partner for the load and unload doesn't affect balance or stability with good communication; no more than a normal stretcher lift.

I'm in good shape and regularly lift heavy free weights (Crossfit for the win!), but I'm still not going to lift any more at work than I have to.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 7, 2012)

Agreed. I'm in great shape and I still do a two-man lift whenever possible. There's no reason not to, so why risk it?


----------



## Aidey (Jun 7, 2012)

The foot of the power gurney is almost identical to the non-power gurneys. How come they are suddenly being advertised as "designed for two people" ? If they want them to be used by two people they need to have bar that attaches and allows both people to have a wide grip at the same time. And it isn't an unnecessary lift. If we do a 2 person or 1 person lift, you still have to lift. The difference is how much you are lifting.

Do you usually work with someone who is 4-6 inches taller than you are? Trust me, it seriously affects stability, even with the best of communication. I recently worked with another female who is the same height as me. We did one 2 person lift, on pt about 180lbs and as soon as we did it I knew it was a bad idea. I was nearly pulled off balance because she couldn't hold her side up high enough. 

I'm not advocating people be macho and disregard safety. My point is that both 1 man and 2 man lifts have risks and you have to weigh the risks before deciding which one is best.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 7, 2012)

Aidey said:


> The foot of the power gurney is almost identical to the non-power gurneys. How come they are suddenly being advertised as "designed for two people" ? If they want them to be used by two people they need to have bar that attaches and allows both people to have a wide grip at the same time. And it isn't an unnecessary lift. If we do a 2 person or 1 person lift, you still have to lift. The difference is how much you are lifting.
> 
> Do you usually work with someone who is 4-6 inches taller than you are? Trust me, it seriously affects stability, even with the best of communication. I recently worked with another female who is the same height as me. We did one 2 person lift, on pt about 180lbs and as soon as we did it I knew it was a bad idea. I was nearly pulled off balance because she couldn't hold her side up high enough.
> 
> I'm not advocating people be macho and disregard safety. My point is that both 1 man and 2 man lifts have risks and you have to weigh the risks before deciding which one is best.



I was discussing this thread with my husband, who uses Stryker power stretchers at work.  They recently came out with a policy that mandates a two person lift every. single. time. the stretcher is loaded with a patient.  

I vehemently disagree with this, having two people with different strengths, centers of gravity, and height throws the lift off balance.

I am strong enough to do this job, but I focus on good mechanics with every lift, or I feel it.  I do not like to use two people on the foot of the stretcher because it's unstable every time.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 7, 2012)

Definitely not my experience. The foot is plenty wide enough to have one on each corner. You aren't side-by-side at the foot; you're cornering it. And yes, I work with partners of all sizes and strength levels, male and female. I've never had an issue with instability of the stretcher with the two-person lift. The only time I have instability of it is when somebody tries to "help" by lifting the undercarriage.


----------



## DarkStarr (Jun 9, 2012)

We have 3 of them (one for each truck), and they are great.  Yes they are a little heavier, but know your limits and use proper lifting techniques.  We don't mandate 2 person loads, but we do on heavier patients.  I'd say 97% of my patients, I can load myself.. then again, I don't consider myself weak.  We also hardly take the stretcher up steps, and it we do, it's not more than 3-5 to get into a house.  It all depends.

It's convenient for sure, being able to push a button.  As others have said, keep a spare battery just in case.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes the power stretchers are awesome and well worth the money. 

I see most of y'all seem to still be loading these by yourself. Why? Just because you are strong enough isn't a good reason. They can be loaded 2 man so why not take advantage of it. You reduce your injury risk and also take away some of the cumulative damage that can build up due to lifting everyday.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 9, 2012)

Is it possible to make it any clearer that some of us do not feel it is better due to balance and lifting mechanics?


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 9, 2012)

I had no idea they were designed for two people. We use them at my work but I have never seen a crew use two people to lift. Being I am very tall and my partner is rather short I would have to agree with Aidey. I am more worried about my back driving around in the cramped ambulance all day with my knees in the dash.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 9, 2012)

Anonymous said:


> I had no idea they were designed for two people. We use them at my work but I have never seen a crew use two people to lift. Being I am very tall and my partner is rather short I would have to agree with Aidey. I am more worried about my back driving around in the cramped ambulance all day with my knees in the dash.



It works just fine with two people who are totally different heights as long as you communicate and don't just randomly start lifting. 

Depending on how the unit is parked I have to get on my tip-toes sometimes if I load by myself, it's a lot easier to 2 point it and then you don't get smelly feet in your face.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> It works just fine with two people who are totally different heights as long as you communicate and don't just randomly start lifting.
> 
> Depending on how the unit is parked I have to get on my tip-toes sometimes if I load by myself, it's a lot easier to 2 point it *and then you don't get smelly feet in your face.*



Okay I am sold on that point alone. I will try it with my partner tomorrow.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 10, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Is it possible to make it any clearer that some of us do not feel it is better due to balance and lifting mechanics?



I am also not a fan of two person lifts. We're only doing them for bariatric patients (manual stretchers so another crew is needed) so they don't get done a lot, but more than a few times I've ended pretty off balance because I was not lifting at the same speed as the other person (and vice versa). The lift into the truck is not much different than a squat and if you have proper technique it should not have much risk. Something could go wrong lifting at the gym too...

The only time I have tweaked my back at work was with a two point lift, partner decided to change his grip on the stretcher right when I got to "3" on my count so I lifted before him and went nowhere since the patient was 400 pounds. Would better communication help? Yup, but you can't fix stupidity and inattentiveness either.


----------



## WestMetroMedic (Jun 13, 2012)

I am 8 inches taller than my partner and we always do the double lift.  Is it crowded at the foot end?  A bit, but sometimes my partner smells really nice and lady like...


----------



## Simusid (Jun 13, 2012)

Well we bought two Fernos.   The factors that made the difference were the dedicated charging system and the lower price.  The Stryker people like stryker, the ferno people like ferno.   The general manager was basically the tie breaker and he likes ferno.    

Also had a demo of the powered stair chair.   Imagine taking a 500 lb patient UP the stairs one handed!   (now of course you would NOT do that, you would maintain positive control of your patient at all times).   Interesting, but $7,600, eek!


----------



## mct601 (Jun 13, 2012)

Long story short, yes, it will save your back. Modify your pt extrication techniques and the "bit heavier" label will not even come into play. Yes, it is heavier, but unless you're going up stairs it does not make much if any difference. One person can unload it, but of  course two people make it safer and easier. Personally I feel it will be an industry standard at some point, as more and more people are put out with back injuries. And as the average patient weight only gets heavier.


----------



## jeepdude911 (Jul 23, 2012)

The Stryker power xt helped make short work of CCT calls. It also became a nice conversation piece for conscious pt's when I would hit the button to raise the cot and tell the pt. "This is the hardest part of my job".


----------

